# How long to keep taped?



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

I see a lot of threads that tell you how to tape and when to tape...but none for how long...We started breath-right strips on Sheldon about 3 weeks ago...After the strips come out, he'll keep his ear up for a couple of hours, but it always flops down after a while. Should I keep it up, and if so, for how long? He's 8 months old, and has really thick ears...


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Do a week taped and take them off. After a week, take them off and see if they hold. If they don't hold, tape again immediately and keep them like that for another week. Do it until they stand or you give up.

Are they staying up with the breath right strips? Have you tried taping?


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

That's about what I've been doing. It stays up with the strips, and it only stays up for a couple of hours when the strips are out...how long until I should just give up, though?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

That's up to you as long as they don't bother him. Keep them as long as possible, but I'd say once 10 or 11 months hits, and if they're still flopping, it may be time to throw in the towel. Good luck.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

fair enough. guess I still have a little while then =3 thanks!


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

We taped Fritz for 4 months,changing the strips about every week or so,his left ear never stayed up. 8 months or so is getting late unfortunately.

http://leerburg.com/tapingears.htm


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

I love that as soon as I posted this, his strip fell out and his ear has been up ever since...WOOT


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

if the ear does fall down again (after your last post) put the strips back in, the ear is getting stronger. Best of luck! i had to do it as well with one of my GSDs


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

that's the plan...it's going on 2 days strong!! I'm so excited, you have no idea!!! =3


----------

